# ACPI is broken at 2.6.22 for Core2 Duo (E6420)?

## alexkuzko

We have built amd64 system on Core2 Duo (E6420) based CPU. While installer was buggy and we were in need of almost manually files copy in chroot we done it.

Now everything works with exception to ACPI. This means for us that none of power monitoring features work.

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0781): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

We run 2.6.22 kernel with all ACPI functions compiled in.

```

# uname -a

Linux localhost 2.6.22-gentoo-r2.lim #1 SMP Mon Aug 13 20:22:07 EEST 2007 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6420 @ 2.13GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```

# grep -i acpi /etc/kernels/.config

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

```

Here is dmesg output regarding unknown processor.

```

# dmesg|grep ACPI

 BIOS-e820: 000000007ee74000 - 000000007ef02000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007feac000 - 000000007fef0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fef4000 - 000000007feff000 (ACPI data)

ACPI: RSDP 000FE020, 0014 (r0 INTEL )

ACPI: RSDT 7FEFD038, 0038 (r1 INTEL  D975XBX2      A72       1000013)

ACPI: FACP 7FEFC000, 0074 (r1 INTEL  D975XBX2      A72 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: DSDT 7FEF8000, 3F11 (r1 INTEL  D975XBX2      A72 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: FACS 7FEAC000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 7FEF7000, 0078 (r1 INTEL  D975XBX2      A72 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: WDDT 7FEF6000, 0040 (r1 INTEL  D975XBX2      A72 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: MCFG 7FEF5000, 003C (r1 INTEL  D975XBX2      A72 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: ASF! 7FEF4000, 00A6 (r32 INTEL  D975XBX2      A72 MSFT  1000013)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

ACPI: bus type pci registered

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P32_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX5._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:04.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.5[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:02.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0781): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0781): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

```

```

# equery list|grep -i acpi

sys-power/acpi-0.09

sys-power/acpid-1.0.4-r5

sys-power/acpitool-0.4.7-r1

```

What should we do? At this moment we even can't monitor what are our system temperature!

----------

## Monkeh

Fix your DSDT. It's broken. Badly.

----------

## alexkuzko

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

> Fix your DSDT. It's broken. Badly.

 

Could you explain or point to FAQ/manual, please?

----------

## alexkuzko

I have grabbed DSDT from /proc/acpi/dsdt, converted it using iasl and then used reverse compilation to see what error(s) I have. But I have none, just single Warning!

```

# iasl -tc dsdt.dsl

Intel ACPI Component Architecture

ASL Optimizing Compiler version 20060912 [Aug 14 2007]

Copyright (C) 2000 - 2006 Intel Corporation

Supports ACPI Specification Revision 3.0a

dsdt.dsl  1973:                     Acquire (MUT0, 0x0FFF)

Warning  1103 -    Possible operator timeout is ignored ^

ASL Input:  dsdt.dsl - 4870 lines, 169890 bytes, 1686 keywords

AML Output: dsdt.aml - 15167 bytes 515 named objects 1171 executable opcodes

Compilation complete. 0 Errors, 1 Warnings, 0 Remarks, 540 Optimizations

```

So what should I do? Should I knock Intel as they are producer of D975XBX2 motherboard? Should (or shouldn't) I try to update BIOS for my motherboard to latest?..

----------

## Monkeh

The problem is that things are missing, not broken. Try updating the BIOS. Otherwise, bug Intel about it.

----------

## alexkuzko

I have already tried to update BIOS. This not helped.

I also contacted Intel but instead of help they referred me to table where Linux is not among OS this motherboard supports...

Are there any ways to enable full ACPI support? I saw somewhere that one may try to grab DSDT under Windows and then copy it back to Linux... Is is the way? Of course, as there are no Windows installed and we need to add new HDD in order to test...

----------

## eccerr0r

Looks like you'll have to write your own DSDT or figure out why Linux does not like the DSDT (i.e. behaves differently than Windows.)  -- Windows uses the DSDT as-is including errors.

Technically, temp monitoring is benign, at least the machine boots unlike my machine's acpi issue. 

Oh, and merely one warning is one warning too many anyway... I wonder what acpi method the warning appeared in.  And code can be wrong even with no errors...

----------

## ferreirafm

I've been experienced the same warning. I would appreciate if someone help me to fix it. 

```

>./iasl -tc dsdt.dsl

Intel ACPI Component Architecture

ASL Optimizing Compiler version 20061109 [Sep 14 2007]

Copyright (C) 2000 - 2006 Intel Corporation

Supports ACPI Specification Revision 3.0a

dsdt.dsl  1528:                     Acquire (MUT0, 0x0FFF)

Warning  1103 -    Possible operator timeout is ignored ^

ASL Input:  dsdt.dsl - 3532 lines, 116193 bytes, 1313 keywords

AML Output: dsdt.aml - 11384 bytes 452 named objects 861 executable opcodes

Compilation complete. 0 Errors, 1 Warnings, 0 Remarks, 396 Optimizations

```

I believe such warning has something to do with hibernation/sleeping. My box just turn off after the sleeping time with no issues to syslog.

Thanks.

----------

## mimosinnet

I am getting the same error:

```
Feb  6 11:36:37 joanet ACPI Exception (processor_core-0818): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]
```

My system:

```
# uname -a

Linux joanet 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 #16 SMP Wed Feb 6 11:25:42 CET 2008 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5450 @ 1.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

I have repaired my DSDT following this howto (I only had warnings, thought). 

My motherboard is SiS:

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Unknown device 0671

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS968 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 01)

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01)

00:05.0 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SATA Controller / IDE mode (rev 03)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge

00:1f.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge
```

Is there any possibility this error not to be related with DSDT but with something else? Have you had any success getting rid of this error?

Cheers!

----------

